# Sink Plunger



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can buy a sink Plunger in LAGOS?

I have tried the local BricoMarche but with no success

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Most Chinese shops sell them


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you tried the one on the end of your arm? Place the palm of your hand on the sinkhole and give a sharp plunge down - this often works!


----------

